# Coniurati Caesarem circumstantes cum undique oppugnaverunt.



## al.03

Hi everyone!
I was wondering if I translated this sentence correctly.
'Coniurati Caesarem circumstantes cum undique oppugnaverunt.' to 'The conspirators were standing around Caesar when they attacked from all sides.'
However, another Latin forum that I use told me that the Latin is wrong and that maybe 'cum' was a typo for 'eum'.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## jazyk

It should be eum.

Look at this: Oxford Latin Course

If you still don't understand, I or somebody else will help you later.


----------



## al.03

jazyk said:


> It should be eum.
> 
> Look at this: Oxford Latin Course
> 
> If you still don't understand, I or somebody else will help you later.


Ah ok I see. Thank you so much!


----------



## Scholiast

salvete iterum!

I am not quite so confident about this as jazyk (# 2). Certainly as it stands...


al.03 said:


> Coniurati Caesarem circumstantes cum undique oppugnaverunt.


...is not a syntactically complete sentence, as _cum_ introduces a subordinate clause, and as things are there appears to be no main verb (_circumstantes_ is a participle). Could the OP perhaps confirm the source and that he has transcribed it correctly and in full?

In itself, there's nothing wrong with '...cum undique oppugnaverunt.' But there would need to be a finite verb in the first half of the sentence (_circumstabant_) would do, though it would not make for classical elegance. Is this from an exercise in a student manual?

Σ


----------



## jazyk

For some reason the Oxford Latin course is not visible in the link I provided. Here is the story I found:
Quintus Iulium Caesarem vidit theatrum cum magistratibus intrantem.
coniurati Caesarem curcumstantes eum undique oppugnaverunt.
inter alios Caesar Brutum vidit in se currentem
coniurati Caesarem relinquerunt in terra ante statuam Pompeii iacentem.


----------



## Scholiast

Ahah. Thanks jazyk, this all makes sense now, it's clearly a made-up section of narrative in the _OLD _designed to introduce or exercise pupils in the present participle. For teaching purposes I have sometimes used this course-book, but that was quite a while ago now, and I remember little detail.

On reflection, therefore, I am inclined to agree with your postulation that it should be _eum_.

Σ


----------



## bearded

jazyk said:


> relinquerunt


Should be _reliquerunt, _I suppose.


----------



## Scholiast

bearded said:


> Should be _reliquerunt_




Well spotted j.

Σ


----------

